# Desert Rose (Adenium obesum)



## jaizei (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone used it in an enclosure or fed it to their tortoises? I've always been under the impression that it was toxic to people and animals but it's listed as edible here.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

i have fed roses to mine.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good site. You can trust it.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 28, 2011)

Desert Rose is in the oleander family and is toxic to many animals. I also can't imagine feeding this plant because it doesn't have tons of leaves but is noted for it's swollen stem growth pattern and flower.


----------

